# Please help me choose between these 4 camera models which are under Rs 10000 !



## chandanbs (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello,
I've been looking to buy a good point and shoot long zoom camera. I have the following 4 models to choose from. I had chosen fujifilm S2980 camera and returned it due to poor quality pictures (dullest color and lack of clarity and focus) and horrible quality lcd screen.

1. Canon Powershot SX150
2. Nikon Coolpix S6300
3. Sony DSC-W690
4. Panasonic Lumix SZ1

#1 and #4 are old models where as #2 and #3 are newer. I have my 4MP canon powershot A80 which still fires amazing snaps. But, i want to buy this camera for my sis who had lost her sony 5x W series DSC camera recently.

The specs i am looking out for is .. 10x optical zoom, decent MP above 12, high quality pics which are of good color rendering both indoor and outdoor. 
I havent used smile shutter and image stabilisation settings in cameras.. so i think they arent necessary.

Out of these 4,i see that only #2 has BSI cmos sensor which is good thing i heard from few reviews... but this camera suffers from poor pictures ..??

Although #4 has been around 2 years, its been voted the best camera in terms of picture clarity and zoom and other features.

Appreciate your review/feedback on these 4 and help me choose one.. Thanks..!!


----------



## bk1980 (Nov 5, 2012)

chandanbs said:


> Hello,
> I've been looking to buy a good point and shoot long zoom camera. I have the following 4 models to choose from. I had chosen fujifilm S2980 camera and returned it due to poor quality pictures (dullest color and lack of clarity and focus) and horrible quality lcd screen.
> 
> 1. Canon Powershot SX150
> ...



go for sx150is ihave bought it recently and its awesome camera and if u can extend ur budget by 3000 thousand go for sx160 upgraded version of sx150


----------



## nac (Nov 5, 2012)

SZ1 and SX150 seems to be the better choice... Add TZ18 in your list of consideration...

FYI, SZ1 just launched early this year...


----------



## chandanbs (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello,
Thanks very much for your answers. Actually i forgot to tell you that i too had checked out the canon sx150 myself in a mall and found the image quality and the zooming with recording option were great .. but little bulky and manually have to toss up the flash cabinet everytime if you require flash.. 

Are you still suggesting for TZ18? because its MRP is 24999 and flipkart is giving it for 9999. i am not sure of the reason for such huge discount.. maybe its because its realeased 2 years ago??? is it still good enough to buy it ??


----------



## nac (Nov 6, 2012)

In my opinion, manual flash is better.

25k for TZ18...  I never seen such huge price tag for that cam... Yeah, it's the oldest one in the list. And it's a nice in this budget. In fact, there are not a lot of cameras available in this budget with manual exposure controls.


----------



## chandanbs (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks nac.. let me go over the models once again and select one.. !!


----------



## chandanbs (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi folks, After few days of intense researching i found all these 4 cameras have one or the other noticeable flaws.. and i actually intended this for my sister and since she had one sony W530 already and had lost it .. she insisted on buying a sony model which has consistent photo quality even in low lighting conditions..
I zeroed in on two models wx50 and wx150 and found wx50 to be more solid one even though it has less zoom.. 
So its WX50 !! Thanks for your comments and unbiased feedback.. !


----------



## nac (Nov 9, 2012)

WX50 is a nice cam as well. Recently one of our forum member bought this cam.

Bought?


----------



## chandanbs (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes ordered for 11.8k in Flipkart. Its 1.5k more than eBay price. I had to buy it from Flipkart as a replacement for fujifilm s2980.


----------



## nac (Nov 10, 2012)

It's nice to have this choice "replacement". I don't know how many sellers would do it...


----------



## chandanbs (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks very much for your kind words nac.. Its just that .. i made a judgemental error in ordering s2980 without even myself trying out first and .. just hearing all those wonderful comments about it being great bridge camera etc etc.. One thing i always had was good quality pictures out of my older canon eos 3000 (paid 200 guilders in holland in 2001), canon powershot A80(paid a whopping 22 k in bazee aka old ebay inc). And i have also realized with sub 10k range, you are never gonna get a good spec camera especially with consistent results in image quality. 

Note to administrators: I dont know why "Thanks" button is not enabled in these forums.. Its a great feature show gratitude to someone who gives a great feedback.. Isnt it?


----------

